# EggNogCheesecake



## blueeyedchef (Nov 16, 2004)

First, hello. I'm new. Im also in my first Pastry Chef job. I've been playing with recipes for our Christmas dessert menu where I work. I would like to do an eggnog and cranberry swirl cheesecake with a rum sauce.

My idea is as follows.

Vanalla wafers and chestnut grounded for the crust.
Creamcheese, nutmeg, a touch of cinnamon and vanilla, sour cream, eggs and brown sugar for the base. Egg nog instead of heavy cream, for floavoring.

Cranberry sauce, or a cranberry syrup for the swirl.


Reduced rum and sugar for the syrup/sauce.

Does this experiment sound like it would work? Are there any suggestions or opinions on adjustments?

Thank You
Cat


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

This isn't much help, but when I dream up of random new recipes, I like baking the experimental recipe, and then decide what, or how much of some ingredient should be changed, etc etc.

This of cause would require the capacity to experiment several times, but it'll be a learning process!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Sounds quite interesting.

If you want to use existing recipes as a guide, check here then adjust to your customization:


----------

